# I need a stiffer flagpole



## Tropicalcats (Aug 4, 2018)

I need a stiffer flagpole.
I just finished installing a 25 foot sectional flagpole. I carefully dug the hole to size filled with concrete and made sure that the ground sleeve was level and straight up and down. my problem is this.
Once all sections are in place the flagpole just seems a little sloppy and has a slight lean as the pole goes up. It appears to me that the sloppiness in the pole is because of the joints at the sections. 
Would it be possible to install a pipe with in the flagpole? Would that work?
I have about 1 1/2 inches of interior room in the sections. What would be Good to use that would make the pole more rigid. PVC ? galvanized steel ?
I appreciate the help


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You didn't say "what" you used for the flagpole, but depending on the height, a single pole of 2 or 3" galvanized steel would be my choice. Putting it together with joints does cause wobble problems. How tall is the pole?


----------



## Tropicalcats (Aug 4, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> You didn't say "what" you used for the flagpole, but depending on the height, a single pole of 2 or 3" galvanized steel would be my choice. Putting it together with joints does cause wobble problems. How tall is the pole?


Sorry it is 2 inch galvanize steel and the poll is 25 feet


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Tropicalcats said:


> Sorry it is 2 inch galvanize steel and the poll is 25 feet


So this just sits on a lose hole in the concrete?


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd try some teflon tape to lubricate the threads. That might let you screw it together tighter? 

If that doesn't work, maybe a thread locking compound? 

If that doesn't work, how about a beefier coupling? 

Do you want to keep it in sections or make it permanent? Maybe solder it.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tropicalcats said:


> Would it be possible to install a pipe with in the flagpole? Would that work?
> I have about 1 1/2 inches of interior room in the sections.


I don't think so. What gives it stiffness is diameter.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

It sucks having to re-engineer MFG's junk. You didn't say how the sections fit together, slip joints or threaded? A single rigid length would be my first choice.


Honestly, it seems like one of those issues where you spend a lot of time and extra cash, only to achieve lack-luster results.


----------



## Tropicalcats (Aug 4, 2018)

I purchased this 25 foot pole
It does not screw in sections but they just slide onto the next section 
https://oldgloryflagpole.com/sale-page1


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I appreciate your support to the veteran owners. But wow, looking at their pics, all of the shots of their sectional poles seem to be leaning a bit at the top.

I guess you could make a custom wooden stiffener to drive in at each section. 

Have a wood lathe and a lot of patience? I am sure each section would require a different size.

Maybe go back and ask to exchange for the telescoping?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tropicalcats said:


> Sorry it is 2 inch galvanize steel and the poll is 25 feet


Steel or aluminum? The link seems to only discuss aluminum poles.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

If there is movement in the joints, you could coat them with PL Premium before putting them together. PL Premium expands as it cures, so you should get a tight fit, and is reasonably stiff. But that flagpole isn't ever going to come apart again.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

As an aside, the link advertises that their poles can handle multiple flags and show the US national flag flown with others. Is that acceptable protocol in the US (it isn't here)?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, if you follow the rules.
This is legal, although they could have provided a bit more space between the flags.


----------



## Tropicalcats (Aug 4, 2018)

lenaitch said:


> As an aside, the link advertises that their poles can handle multiple flags and show the US national flag flown with others. Is that acceptable protocol in the US (it isn't here)?


https://www.va.gov/opa/publications/celebrate/flagdisplay.pdf

Section 7 Position and manner of display 

https://uscode.house.gov/view.xhtml...0LXNlY3Rpb242|||0|false|prelim&edition=prelim


----------



## Tropicalcats (Aug 4, 2018)

SPS-1 said:


> Steel or aluminum? The link seems to only discuss aluminum poles.


Sorry it is aluminum.

So what if I put a more rigid piece in of galvanized fence post inside ?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I saw the thread title and was thinking that many of us would probably like a stiffer flagpole.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Tropicalcats said:


> Sorry it is aluminum.
> 
> So what if I put a more rigid piece in of galvanized fence post inside ?


Ayuh,..... As noted before, _Inside_ don't really help, structurally,.....

Seems to be a product that I won't be buyin',.....
Besides, I prefer a flagpole base, 'n the flagpole bolted to the base,.....


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

it happens as you get older........ :devil3:



Tropicalcats said:


> I need a stiffer flagpole.
> I appreciate the help


----------



## P C D (Jan 24, 2020)

Your problem is play in the joints, not lack of stiffness (the lateral loads on light-weight flag poles are minimal.) I would try to make the joints tighter with tape between the two sections, or maybe plumber's putty.
Flag rules only apply to government buildings; in your own property you can fly whatever flag you want, per the First Amendment.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is there a cap on the top of the pole?
If so remove it and drop in a couple of Viagra's, works for me.
Closet pole inside the pipe may work.
https://www.homedepot.com/b/Search/...t-closet+pole?Ntx=mode+matchpartialmax&NCNI-5


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

huesmann said:


> I saw the thread title and was thinking that many of us would probably like a stiffer flagpole.


It was all I could to not write something like:

Have you tried Viagra? What about Cialis?

Or:

You aren't the only one...

Or:

Don't worry, it happens to the best of us...


----------



## Tropicalcats (Aug 4, 2018)

:vs_smirk:


ktownskier said:


> It was all I could to not write something like:
> 
> Have you tried Viagra? What about Cialis?
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

huesmann said:


> I saw the thread title and was thinking that many of us would probably like a stiffer flagpole.


I can't believe it took 16 posts to get to this point.

As soon as I saw the title, my fingers started itching to type
"You know there's a pill for that..."

You just can't throw out a straight line like that and not expect a rude response.


----------



## mrlabradog (Jan 25, 2019)

Hav you tried contacting their customer service department? They sure brag about the quality of their materials and product on the website and they mention a money back guarantee, maybe that would be a good place to start. You shouldn't have to invest more time and money in their product in order to make it satisfactory!


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

CaptTom said:


> I can't believe it took 16 posts to get to this point.
> 
> As soon as I saw the title, my fingers started itching to type
> "You know there's a pill for that..."
> ...


I think many of us were just waiting with an itchy trigger finger just waiting for that first person to go there.


----------



## Contra (Jan 8, 2018)

I am gonna install one out at our place in the country soon, I need a heavy one as we have small wind storm/tornadoes from time to time.


----------



## Flagdude (Dec 23, 2020)

Tropicalcats said:


> I need a stiffer flagpole.
> I just finished installing a 25 foot sectional flagpole. I carefully dug the hole to size filled with concrete and made sure that the ground sleeve was level and straight up and down. my problem is this.
> Once all sections are in place the flagpole just seems a little sloppy and has a slight lean as the pole goes up. It appears to me that the sloppiness in the pole is because of the joints at the sections.
> Would it be possible to install a pipe with in the flagpole? Would that work?
> ...


In my experience, telescoping poles tend to fall apart much quicker than single piece poles. You can find a good 25'x4"x.125 aluminum pole for pretty cheap. They are hand stood and would last much longer than a telescoping. Even the steel ones. I install flagpoles and a majority of my work is replacing telescoping poles that have broken with aluminum single pieces.


----------



## Flagdude (Dec 23, 2020)

P C D said:


> Your problem is play in the joints, not lack of stiffness (the lateral loads on light-weight flag poles are minimal.) I would try to make the joints tighter with tape between the two sections, or maybe plumber's putty.
> Flag rules only apply to government buildings; in your own property you can fly whatever flag you want, per the First Amendment.


The play in the joints is coming from constantly battling the wind though. A 25x3 sectional steel flagpole is only rated for 50mph winds with the flag hoisted. Replacing the pole is going to be less work in the long run. Especially with a single piece aluminum 25x3x.125.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My flagpole was a little too flexible and it was getting rusty. I figured out that it would just barely slip inside a piece of PVC pipe. I cleaned and painted the PVC and slipped it over the flagpole with couplings at the joints. It has been looking good for about 3 years. I was going to buy a new one, but this will get some additional life from the one I have.It was not telescopic, it was all one diameter.
I can’t resist. You need a stiffer flagpole? Don’t we all?


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

There is a joke in there somewhere involving little blue pills, but I won't go there. But then, I just did. So sorry and on Christmas Day no less.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

ktownskier said:


> I think many of us were just waiting with an itchy trigger finger just waiting for that first person to go there.


Plus the other post on the front page about the "screw issue." I thought I'd stumbled into a completely different forum!


----------



## Jigsawhammer (Jan 4, 2022)

Oso954 said:


> Yes, if you follow the rules.
> This is legal, although they could have provided a bit more space between the flags.


There are No Rules or against the Law about the American only a US Flag Code Like Suggestion for respect. Sadly 90% of them are Broken every day and believe it or not by the US government from Local to the White House


----------



## SARG (Dec 28, 2020)

( One year old thread )


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Jigsawhammer said:


> There are No Rules or against the Law about the American only a US Flag Code Like Suggestion for respect.


You should read Title 4, United States Code, Chapter 1
While it’s true that flag Code violations are no longer punished, there are many that think they should be. 

People that have served under the flag generally have a different view of it than those that have not.


----------



## Jigsawhammer (Jan 4, 2022)

Oso954 Since I am a Navy Vet 1958-62 served in the Navy Honor Guard Washington Dc and aboard Ship Past Chairman Local veterans Committee Responsible for this Memorial Town Hall I am Disgusted with all the Disrespect.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

You and me both brother.


----------



## geenowalker (Aug 19, 2013)

21 posts before someone made an adolescent joke about Viagra. Very disappointed that it was not within the first 5 posts. Loosing faith in this group.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

geenowalker said:


> 21 posts before someone made an adolescent joke about Viagra. Very disappointed that it was not within the first 5 posts. Loosing faith in this group.


Yeah that's how I was feeling, but I posted before looking, and it seems it "came" first on post #16. Still, not within the first few, I agree. But at least I was the first to get in two adolescent jokes in one thread.


----------



## geenowalker (Aug 19, 2013)

jeffnc said:


> Yeah that's how I was feeling, but I posted before looking, and it seems it "came" first on post #16. Still, not within the first few, I agree. But at least I was the first to get in two adolescent jokes in one thread.


Ha...that joke is soft, probably from taking too many beatings.


----------

